# Weather in France.



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone care to cheer me up with the weather forecast in France for the next fortnight,around the La Rochelle area.Just got wet through packing the sun beds in the van


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah let me know as we're off there beginning of June too!! WWOOOOOHHHOOOOO


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Just got back yesterday. Not good through to next Friday unfortunately. :?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

readyforoff said:


> Just got back yesterday. Not good through to next Friday unfortunately. :?


thats fine we don't leave till sunday 1st!!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A bit lively tonight in Europe. 8O

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sitting through a hailstorm down here near Narbonne. 

But still lovin it!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

This will give you an eleven day forecast, usually quite accurate:

http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-france/poitou-charentes/regi54


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm off tomorrow and I don't care what the weather is 8)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Gaspode is correct (as he so often is) La Meteo is fairly accurate, the five day forecasts are good, but the longer ones are more unreliable.

The next week in the Lot et Garonne is not brilliant with rare showers and some storm activity (can produce spectacular thunderstorms) and some heavy rain - but usually brief duration. 

We are spending most of the days outside now so it can't be too bad..... mornings better than later afternoons generally.

La Meteo will send a free forecast for a specific town location if you want, free of charge. It will even tell you how likely it is to rain in the next hour.....

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This will give you the expected rain in the next few hours................

http://www.meteox.co.uk/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=loop1uur

Ray.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

We have been if France for 2 months and the weather has been mostly very good,hot today then turned cloudy with a bit of rain here in Coussa.aldra,Sandra and Albert just left us today after 2 days here,was great to meet them.Have a good trip through the Pyrenees both of you and we will catch up soon.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm off to invade Cherbourg & liberate Sainte-Mere-Eglise on 1st June & hang around for the 'D' day celebrations on 6th . . I do hope it's not too wet (for me) & for the hundreds of participants & visitors (all mostly dressed & driving 1940's military vehicles & that era clothes/uniforms
It's the 70th anniversary. :werecomingforyou: :werecomingforyou:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good luck Vic.
I have been trying to get a vehicle 'sticker' all week without success. 
It's no problem for us but we have four family visitors who were hoping to get to the action.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Enjoy France all of you that are already there or going.

Im stuck in a rainy drab Teesdale for the forseable so we want pictures and stories of sunny adventures abroad!  

Bring us back some cheese!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We are going to Holland on the 5th for the Nuenen engine show, then on the 10th we drive down to Carpentras for a week or so of (hopefully) some sunshine and wine.

We'll be leaving the engines behind in Nuenen and taking the big trailer down with us.

Hope to come back over the Viaduc Milleu, means a detour south before running up north again, but should be worth the ride.

Back on the Ferry on the 24th.

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sunshine and showers in the Pyrenees today

But it's been lovely

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hopefully the weather will settle down, at the present time the majority of France and the UK is reaping the benefits of a massive depression over France and the UK and moving slowly NE.

There is a large high pressure system waiting and gradually moving in, but it will take a few days to stabilize and hopefully give us some settled weather........

Dave


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

A bit hit and miss today but we got the van carpets washed and changed the rest of the dodgy tyre valves,then made Ciabatta bread.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Was the carpet washing deliberate or had you put them out to air?

With the weather we had they would have been rinsed solidly for 5 hour as well as being tumbled by the wind......

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Read my message Dave,after washing the carpets I managed to replace the dodgy tyre valves before said weather.We are further south than you so didn't have the same weather! :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Spain


----------

